# Buspar or Buspirone



## champion4life (Sep 7, 2008)

just started new meds for my anxiety/Dp it is called buspar or Buspirone. My ? is has anyone taken it ? or can anyone share personal stories or advice on it? thank you :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Took it for like a week, wreaked havoc on my stomach, and didnt do much, but, everyone is different


----------



## wael (Sep 5, 2008)

hee keep us up to date with your buspar. Im very interested, because it has not the side effects of benzo's (works differently). But the unset is slow, between 1 to 4 weeks, i read. Good luck and let us know. Im starting tomorrow with sertraline+clonazepam treatment. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Shyf (Nov 5, 2008)

I have been taking 30 MG of Buspar for almost 2 years now (15 MG twice a day). It was originally prescribed with Celexa, which I stopped taking after about 6 months. I kept on the Buspar, but kind of hated the side effects. It would make me really hot and dizzy for about 30 minutes after taking it, but I kept with it as it took the edge off of some severe anxiety symptoms I was having (rapid heart beat and catastrophic thoughts). However, my DP was not quite as bad back then, and recently, when my DP started getting worse, I was prescribed 100 MG of Zoloft. Interestingly enough, once I started on the Zoloft, the side effects of the Buspar went away, almost immediately. Not to mention that once my Zoloft kicked in after a few weeks, I was feeling on top of the world. Then, I had the bright idea to go off of the Buspar since the Zoloft seemed to be the "answer," but after reducing my Buspar dose in half for a few days, I realized it was not a good idea. My DP got worse, and I sort of freaked out. That was about a week ago, and I haven't been able to get back on track. Hard to say if it was all mental or what, but I certainly wish I wouldn't have messed with a good thing when I was feeling the best in a long time. Meds are tricky that way. Once you feel good, you get in your head that you can maybe go off your meds. A tricky balance, that's for sure.


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

Shyf,
Thanks for sharing your story. I'd never heard of Buspar with the combo of an SSRI helping dp, but I continue to learn and glad it worked for you. Hope you get back on top of the world soon.
Dan


----------

